# quail housing



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

not the weather ( should be ) improving, we`re looking to build a new house for the gambels quail.

anyone else have these or calis? 

wondered if anyone has any good ideas of what to build for them.....


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Quail housing*

Pigglywiggly

Best Quail housing is the design used WPA some years ago .

Full patterns are in a book on Quails - but I can't remember the author! Senior moment! Know the guy - used to do incubators.

Basic idea is a 4ft x 4ft ground area, raised on legs, and 3 ft or so high. Ply structure with wire front.

Small quail flights - 4 - 6ft long x 2ft wide - height 4 - 6ft. Solid (ply) sides, roof & back with wire front.

Gambels and to a lesser extent Californians have a distinctive call - which some people find annoying.

Both species can be 'disruptive' in a mixed flight due to their habit of perching!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

we like the call, we`ve renamed them "monkey-chickens" cuz they sound like a cross between the two!

would like to keep half a dozen or so together, same species?

have only seen them kept in large avairys or in all wire pens off the ground before?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Depends what space you have and what you have in mind for them aslo whatever you keep them in already?

Ours used to do well on wire in rabbit hutches - with small doors ofcourse. :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they`re still indoors in the large cage where they`ve been all winter - so they`ve been a bit more protected in the bad weather and we`ve had a massive vermin problem probly from the local farm - just looking for ideas for summer housing.

i like the idea of off the floor - will make cleaning easier and harder for rats/mink to get them.

they`ll be going back inside for the winter come autumn.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just be careful with the drastic change of environment and make sure its going to be good weather when you do move them.

We hardly ever used to move them before their first moult, they can drop like flies. Same with californians, mountains, blue scaled and elegants to name a few.

Lloyd :2thumb:


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Quail housing*

Pigglywiggly

Try to get the book on Quail by Gary Robbins - gives the details for quail housing.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Keeping quail by Katie Thear is a good one too. Has alot of our photographs and info in it too :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

got katies book - hasnt everyone, lol? 

will have a look for the other one, thanks


----------

